# Your Thoughts On This Paint Mare **Picture Overload**



## TotosMom (Jan 10, 2012)

There isn't much to be said about her from these pictures other than she looks fat. hahahaha
But if she has a nice disposition and sound (get a PPE) then nothing screams "run away!" if you want her as a trail horse.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Her shoulder looks funky to me; what do you think?
And I know but they are all she has, and I mostly I just wanted to know if she looked, I don't right I guess. LOL. 
She is definitely going to need to loose so poundage.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard to tell from the pictures if her shoulder looks "odd"

I think she's quite a beautiful mare and she actually might make a really good barrel horse. She has a nice butt, a sweet face, short back, but yes, she's got a belly to her. Since your going to be working with her, I'm sure you could whip her into shape.

She looks like she has a nicely shaped topline, her neck seems a little thick but I honestly don't see anything that says that she's not an attractive horse.

I'd still get a pre-purchase exams. Just to make sure she is sound. How has she been when you've handled her? Curious and willing or does she seems slightly stubborn?


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I haven't gone to look at her yet; I'm doing that Saturday if the weather is good. She's pretty much been a pasture pet for four years. She's had a saddle on her though, but the women doesn't have time to train her.

She looks a bit too top heavy, that is why I think she won't be a good barrel horse. But you never know under all that chub could be a barrel horse. Lol. I like her build; just like a brick sh*t house.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but she is a beauty! Of course that really doesn't matter unless she's just going to be a pastes pet. Be careful and make a good decision! Good luck 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

*lol I meant pasture whoops
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just because she's thick and heavy doesn't mean she can't run.

Case in point, This is Avalanche, a 1D barrel/pole mare. Only 14.1 hands.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

I know, it all depends on the horse. This is my horse and she does 1D/2D. Everyone thinks she can't run but she can move, all I'm saying is that most horses that are top heavy don't make good barrel horses MOST of the time; there are exceptions.

Thank you WesternBella.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

Oops, forgot to add the picture. :roll:

This was when I first got her and was doing EQ & barrels; its the only side shot I have of her.


From the beginning. by Rebel.Cowgirl, on Flickr


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Granted I am NOT a confo expert whatsoever, but I do like her head and has a real nice soft eye, the first thing I look at on a horse. Also WOW she has one big rear end! lol from what I can see, though, she looks like a nice mare. Nothing jumps out at me saying no. I too like the brick house horses.

Good luck hope it turns out well for you.


----------

